# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Where is H1c3d found?

## Iceni1973

I was wondering where the mtdna H1c3d found. My mother's female line are from Dorset and Somerset England.

----------


## brianco

Hi 

Do you know where your matches’ ancestry is?

most of my H1c3b matches are Scandinavian, closest Swedish then Finnish.






> I was wondering where the mtdna H1c3d found. My mother's female line are from Dorset and Somerset England.

----------


## Maciamo

Haplogroups H1c and H1c3 are found principally in Scandinavia, North Germany, Britain and Ireland. H1c3d however is very rare. You can check the haplogroup H1 project. They have over 4000 members and 137 H1c3, but not a single H1c3d.

----------

